# Leftover Chicken Casserole



## forty_caliber (Aug 24, 2010)

Leftover Chicken Casserole
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ingredients:

Base Mixture:
1 pound cooked chicken, shredded
1 can cream of chicken, 26 ounce
1 cup milk
1 cup water
1 cup converted rice, uncle bens
2 teaspoons rubbed sage
1 teaspoon fresh cracked black pepper
1 dash salt
Topping:
1 package suffing mix, stove top, mixed according to directions

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350.  Prepare buttered 9 x 13 casserole.

Mix together shredded chicken, soup, milk, water, rice and seasonings.  Pour into casserole.

Prepare Stove-top stuffing mix and spoon over the top of chicken mixture.  

Cover with foil and bake for 1 hour or until rice is tender.  Remove foil for last 10 minutes for crisper topping.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 24, 2010)

This sounds yummy!! But I will have to change it a bit because of the type 2. Brown rice instead of converted (which I love  but .......) and the topping will need to be changed a bit but with what I am not sure (I love stuffing!!). But I am determined to make this in some fashion!! LOL


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 24, 2010)

msmofet said:


> This sounds yummy!! But I will have to change it a bit because of the type 2. Brown rice instead of converted (which I love  but .......) and the topping will need to be changed a bit but with what I am not sure (I love stuffing!!). But I am determined to make this in some fashion!! LOL



I always use cornbread dressing for this.  I don't know if that helps with the type 2 restrictions or not.

.40


----------



## SillyOldBear (Aug 26, 2010)

Ooh that sounds good!  I'm a chicken/turkey and stuffing nut.  Put'm both in the same casserole and I'm in heaven. 

Question - We don't do converted rice.  Would you know a conversion in this recipe for medium grain rice?  We use Japanese medium grain rice similar to what is served with sushi.  Is converted rice sticky?  Is it quick cooking (instant)? I've never had it, so I'm not sure how it cooks up.  Should I cook the Japanese rice before putting it in the casserole?  

Thanks!
SOB


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 26, 2010)

Converted rice is faster cooking than regular but not as fast as instant.  

I think you could use any kind of rice in this one without any problem.  I would start by adding an additional 1/2 cup water and adding 15 minutes to total cook time.  

.40


----------



## SillyOldBear (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks .40

from a .45 gal.  

SOB


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 26, 2010)

forty_caliber said:


> Leftover Chicken Casserole...





You gotta change the name of this dish.  It sounds like you made a chicken casserole and didn't eat it all.


----------



## Chrissy13 (Aug 26, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> You gotta change the name of this dish.  It sounds like you made a chicken casserole and didn't eat it all.



I agree with Andy! I read this thread thinking that it would tell me what to do with the leftovers lol.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 27, 2010)

SillyOldBear said:


> Ooh that sounds good! I'm a chicken/turkey and stuffing nut. Put'm both in the same casserole and I'm in heaven.
> 
> Question - We don't do converted rice. Would you know a conversion in this recipe for medium grain rice? We use Japanese medium grain rice similar to what is served with sushi. Is converted rice sticky? Is it quick cooking (instant)? I've never had it, so I'm not sure how it cooks up. Should I cook the Japanese rice before putting it in the casserole?
> 
> ...


 converted rice is not sticky and after cooking they are individual rice kernels.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 27, 2010)

msmofet said:


> converted rice is not sticky and after cooking they are individual rice kernels.




Converted rice (Uncle Ben's for example) is just long grain rice that's been partially cooked (par cooked).  It shouldn't be any stickier than regular long grain rice.


----------



## SillyOldBear (Aug 27, 2010)

I used to hate rice when I was younger.  Then I found out that what I hated was the 'rice that cooks in a minute'... My SO is Japanese, so I'm only allowed to serve rice with body..     But thanks for the info!  I can imagine that the converted rice would be good for soups and such.

SOB


----------

